# Indieplex, Retroplex and Crime & Investigation HD are moving.



## CarolinaGuy79 (Sep 9, 2009)

I didnt see this reported but as of May 5th Indieplex will now be on channel 378 and Retroplex will now be on 379 just wanted to let everyone know.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Moving to the Dish HD forum so everyone sees this..._

Also, FYI it appears also that Crime & Investigation is also moving to a new channel... #368.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Looks like a nice little renumber putting the movie channels together and the other channels together. (They can leave WFN at 394 close to the sports channels.)

As the EPG says, change timers now. The new channel will be the only channel on May 5th.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Looks like a nice little renumber putting the movie channels together and the other channels together. (They can leave WFN at 394 close to the sports channels.)
> 
> As the EPG says, change timers now. The new channel will be the only channel on May 5th.


I like the idea of grouping the movie channels because it's easy to view in the EPG.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> I like the idea of grouping the movie channels because it's easy to view in the EPG.


Agreed. In fact, I wish I had asked Dish to do this.

I frequently take a few minutes and scan the EPG out to a few days in the future to see if anything is coming that I want to set timers for...and this grouping makes that tremendously easier with several movie-only channels grouped together that I can fit on the same screen now.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Agreed. In fact, I wish I had asked Dish to do this.
> 
> I frequently take a few minutes and scan the EPG out to a few days in the future to see if anything is coming that I want to set timers for...and this grouping makes that tremendously easier with several movie-only channels grouped together that I can fit on the same screen now.


I scan the whole week and DVR movies that are on at night. Thanks Dish


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

why can't I see those channels on my HD channels list? (or the all channels list?) 

thanks!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

quietmouse said:


> why can't I see those channels on my HD channels list? (or the all channels list?)
> 
> thanks!


What satellites can you see? Do you have 128 or 72?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

James Long said:


> What satellites can you see? Do you have 128 or 72?


Well..... 12*9*, but...


----------

